# Online Review Courses



## EngrMut (Oct 28, 2010)

Has anyone taken an online civil pe review course that they would recommend? Thanks!


----------



## NEED2009 (Nov 12, 2010)

I took a review course in a classroom setting. Don't really recommend online base on my 2 cents.


----------



## sdenney (Nov 12, 2010)

I took an online review from Indranil Goswami from Morgan State and author of "All-in-One". It was structured really well and overall a great review. He has the material really narrowed down so that you don't waste time on irrelevant material (its easy to get lost in CERM...). If you familiarize yourself with his practice problems and know how to solve them you won't have any problem passing the exam. It is crazy how well this guy knows his stuff so much so that I really couldn't tell which discipline of Civil he normally teaches. The online format was extremely convenient and just as good as a classroom setting. He is very responsive to questions emailed to him and is very good at understanding and responding to questions. The lectures are recorded so you can go back and review or you can view them if you were unable to attend the scheduled time. A lot of pluses to the online format in my mind.

Here's a link to his website.

http://www.eng.morgan.edu/~indral/PE-April2011.html

If you have any other questions about the course I will give you my honest opinion. You can email me at [email protected]

Just put my name, Scott Denney, in the referred by box.


----------



## mpm1732 (Dec 23, 2010)

I took school of PE in the classroom. They do have an online class, but I don't do good on those things.

They did have 1 bonus online class for the afternoon depth portion that helped me out.


----------



## PowermanX590 (Dec 23, 2010)

EngrMut said:


> Has anyone taken an online civil pe review course that they would recommend? Thanks!


I took this one:

http://corporate.smartpros.com/engineering/peexam.html

There are practice exams, example questions, and study notes for each of seven sections:

_Sanitary and Environmental Engineering_

Geotechnical Engineering

Surveying

Hydrology and Hydraulics

Structures

Transportation

Economics

*The Good:*

1) Instant Feedback on tests

2) All formulas and tables are provided in the study modules (except for structural)

3) Good Questions that cover a range of topics.

4) Notes and solutions are downloadable and printable

5) You go at your own pace

*The Bad:*

1) The format, layout, and navigation of the study modules was very odd. I didn't feel that it was that user friendly.

2) There were quite a bit of errors in the study modules. Mostly things like typos. A few questions had the wrong audio explanations for the questions.

3) Structural module requires that you have the Steel Manual and the ACI Code to complete


----------



## dearjackie (Jan 4, 2011)

I also took the online review course from Indranil Goswami prior to the October 2010 exam and I would highly recommend it. It was very organized and it definitely saved time by focusing only on what was relevant for the AM part and for your discipline. This was my second time that I was taking the Civil/Construction depth and I passed!

I think the most helpful part of this review course was having the opportunity to ask questions plus there were lots of very good review problems to work through. The study schedule was perfect and I definitely felt confident and prepared. The lectures are recorded so you can go back and review or you can view them if you were unable to attend and the notes from the lecture are saved as well for viewing/printing out.

Here's the link to the website:

http://www.eng.morgan.edu/~indral/PE-April2011.html

*The course begins January 25th.*

Please put my name and email address in the referred by box: Jackie Dearborn and email, [email protected]

Thanks for the referral!


----------



## LA07 (Jan 24, 2011)

Has anyone taken ASCE's Live PE Exam Review Course? Work is willing to pay for it and it is 12-2 hour modules on Tuesday and Thursdays over six weeks. I can't do a weekend one like School of PE. Just curious if it is worth work paying for.


----------



## goochj90 (Feb 10, 2011)

I was looking into Test Master's reivew courses. Has anyone taken them?


----------



## piudiciani (Feb 14, 2011)

Has anyone taken the online review course offered by pereview.net? I have missed most other deadlines and cannot take the live school of PE refresher course and am considering this one.


----------

